# Air con recharge?



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a friend with a pristine BMW 735i 6cyl E32.... it's restored up to the original condition and extremely rarely road driven. All parts on her are the parts she would have been fitted with as stock, barring 750 badges to confuse the BMW Club. 

He's asked me to find out of any of you know of a company that recharges and fixes air conditioning units- the 735's fitted with a Bosch R12. He needs it evacuated, dried, pressure tested and recharged. 

Kwik Fit offer a service- but they're generally useless at most things, and after a chat, James decided they dont know enough about his system, which is an older type. 

Although he's in NI, he will quite happily travel anywhere in the UK to have it done properly....


----------

